# Flows? think again



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

Got these NX2's fusion last april. Took them out during Christmas break ... foot bed cracked off completely after 3rd run on the very first day. Contacted the boardshop who told me that they have forwarded my email to flow and this was over 2 weeks ago without any kind of response. Honestly the bindings felt great and I was much quicker than my friends from and to the lifts but if this is the kind of quality control they have on their products(notice qc stickers on both foot beds) and how they dodge warranty obligations to their customers then I think the people ought to know. Btw is there like a secret channel I can use to contact them?


----------



## Justin (Jun 2, 2010)

I think i read they got bought out recently so maybe there is some transitioning happening right now.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

briandesigns said:


> Got these NX2's fusion last april. Took them out during Christmas break ... foot bed cracked off completely after 3rd run on the very first day. Contacted the boardshop who told me that they have forwarded my email to flow and this was over 2 weeks ago without any kind of response. Honestly the bindings felt great and I was much quicker than my friends from and to the lifts but if this is the kind of quality control they have on their products(notice qc stickers on both foot beds) and how they dodge warranty obligations to their customers then I think the people ought to know. Btw is there like a secret channel I can use to contact them?


That can't happen if the foot bed is installed properly. The toe tab must not have been inserted, because when it is, the footbed is fully supported. They'll probably still warranty them, but that is 100% user error/carelessness.

I have these exact bindings, btw.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Deacon said:


> That can't happen if the foot bed is installed properly. The toe tab must not have been inserted, because when it is, the footbed is fully inserted. They'll probably still warranty them, but that is 100% user error/carelessness.
> 
> I have these exact bindings, btw.



Totally agree with this. I have 5 pairs of various models, same footbed design...

Also, I havent warrantied any thing this year but they were always great up to last spring...


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

Deacon said:


> That can't happen if the foot bed is installed properly. The toe tab must not have been inserted, because when it is, the footbed is fully supported. They'll probably still warranty them, but that is 100% user error/carelessness.
> 
> I have these exact bindings, btw.


I did remember screwing the footbed in half way then realizing that the tab was not in, however right away i corrected the situation and made sure that the tab was in. I doubt there was enough pressure to cause that crack. What about the less damaged footbed? There are cracks all over the fibreglass and it was definitely properly installed on the very first try.


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

Argo said:


> Totally agree with this. I have 5 pairs of various models, same footbed design...
> 
> Also, I havent warrantied any thing this year but they were always great up to last spring...


what way did you use to contact them? I tried [email protected][dot]com


----------



## Tyang1976 (Jan 5, 2014)

i put in a warranty in November, and just got the part yesterday. footbed was broken like yours, but the new replacement footbed the plastic looks to be sturdier not the clear thin plastic like what it was. i submitted a second request and called them the next day. they said they didn't get my second request but got my first one back in November but they didn't bother to contact me (kind of pissed me off abit). took them about two weeks to get me the part and i called them like every other day..ask them where it was. i suggest you do the same of you want your part quick...

good luck


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

I am currently talking with someone via their Facebook page (https://www.facebook.com/flow) which is so far the only channel that is responsive. All other phone numbers and emails are dead ends.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hope you have a successful discussion. 

When you are finished, please post up some insight as to what you have learned about the customer service situation at Flow.

There are a number of us here who ride their products and would appreciate the insight.

Cheers


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Will do. According to an article I read on the Nidecker acquisition, the operations are moving to Switzerland so either they are in flux or the people in the US don't care because their jobs are moving to Switzerland or both.


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

boisell said:


> Will do. According to an article I read on the Nidecker acquisition, the operations are moving to Switzerland so either they are in flux or the people in the US don't care because their jobs are moving to Switzerland or both.


If my job was moving to Switzerland I'd be thrilled as long as I could go too.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

OK, I have a contact if anyone needs it, feel free to PM me and I'll pass on the details. 

Talked with the rep for awhile, long story short is operations are pretty f'd right now because of the acquisition. They are moving warehouses, offices, etc. He said things should shake out by next winter so here's hoping. Nidecker is a pretty legit brand so I think in the long run, Flow will be a better company, but for now it sucks for us riders.


----------



## fathomz (Jan 11, 2017)

ive got the old NXT-AT Up To 80% Off Flow NXT AT Snowboard Bindings - Mens 

once i had the straps break and contacted flow by email. they literally apologized and sent me extra straps and hardware by mail. i think the aluminum and glass are better than the newer ones. my only complaint is my leather fusion straps are cracking a bit with age. wish i knew where to replace them. anyhow i hope they take care of you. i am reluctant to replace these old ones because they have worked for me so well!


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

So i reached out to flow's facebook account and they pretty much replied me right away. Directed me to their warranty claim form and gave me their Pryde north america customer service number. I'm in Canada so I filled out the warranty claim and gave the claim number to flow facebook so that they could follow it and didn't bother with the phone number. Half an hour later a rep from Pryde told me through email that they would fedex me a new set of footbeds with updated material first thing tomorrow morning.


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

Tyang1976 said:


> i put in a warranty in November, and just got the part yesterday. footbed was broken like yours, but the new replacement footbed the plastic looks to be sturdier not the clear thin plastic like what it was. i submitted a second request and called them the next day. they said they didn't get my second request but got my first one back in November but they didn't bother to contact me (kind of pissed me off abit). took them about two weeks to get me the part and i called them like every other day..ask them where it was. i suggest you do the same of you want your part quick...
> 
> good luck


did they give you a tracking number?


----------



## mopdahl (Jan 9, 2017)

briandesigns said:


> So i reached out to flow's facebook account and they pretty much replied me right away. Directed me to their warranty claim form and gave me their Pryde north america customer service number. I'm in Canada so I filled out the warranty claim and gave the claim number to flow facebook so that they could follow it and didn't bother with the phone number. Half an hour later a rep from Pryde told me through email that they would fedex me a new set of footbeds with updated material first thing tomorrow morning.


TY for the information. I'm trying that route as going thru their warranty claim process is useless. I've left about a dozen messages (1/2 with a real person), multiple emails to multiple addresses, sent them the pics/receipt & absolutely zero response. SOOO frustrating. I've ridden Flows for 15 years and really, really like them --- I have 3 pairs of the NX2-GT Hybrids. All I want to do is buy a set of toe straps as their older Hybrids had a rubbery toe strap that is breaking/separating at the buckle. The newer versions don't have the same rubber material and don't seem to have the same problem. And of course on last week's trip to CO I took off the toe strap on a brand new pair as a spare in case I broke one and managed to lose it in the rental car.... 

When I broke a cable on a set of Gen 1 or Gen 2 bindings they were great about trying to help (even though they couldn't). But now they pretty much suck in the CSR department.


----------



## mopdahl (Jan 9, 2017)

*Flow Contact*



boisell said:


> OK, I have a contact if anyone needs it, feel free to PM me and I'll pass on the details.
> 
> Talked with the rep for awhile, long story short is operations are pretty f'd right now because of the acquisition. They are moving warehouses, offices, etc. He said things should shake out by next winter so here's hoping. Nidecker is a pretty legit brand so I think in the long run, Flow will be a better company, but for now it sucks for us riders.


I don't have enough posts to PM you. Could you hook me up with who can help at Flow? I'm pounding my head against the wall trying to get a set of toe straps. TY! Mike 248.292.9532 TY!


----------



## whiskaz (Feb 10, 2010)

The number on their zendesk page worked for me the other day:

1-844-305-0564


----------



## David Walker (Jan 16, 2017)

I lost a toe strap on the mountain 10 days ago. Sent a request through flow's website and didn't hear back from them for a few days so decided to call after reading about there customer service issues. Got straight through, dude asked to send some photos, I did, few days later then sent me an email saying they would ship out the toe cap free of charge for me... Just waiting for the parts... 

Start with website claim then chase them on the phone after a reasonable time. 

Phone number I used is: 786.838.0070


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

Just received the new footbeds with updated material like flow said. On the shipping package it said 2 day intl shipping. I guess they really reacted to the fact that I ve been waiting for 2 weeks already. Integrity move Flow


----------



## mopdahl (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks for the internal contact. Between that and Facebook they stepped up and got it handled. On a side note I just bought a pair of their Talons. Stiffest boot ive worn (including the SLX).


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Wanted to give props to @boisell for the internal contact at Flow. He got my issue resolve and sent me new highbacks to replace the cracked one. He even sent me a matching pair, even though only one was broken, to make sure I could keep the bindings color matched .

As a head up: with the transition Flow went from one warranty request database/form system to a different one. Apparently mine was filed at the old one based out of CA and they don't have access to that one anymore which is why it was ignored.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

briandesigns said:


> Got these NX2's fusion last april. Took them out during Christmas break ... foot bed cracked off completely after 3rd run on the very first day. Contacted the boardshop who told me that they have forwarded my email to flow and this was over 2 weeks ago without any kind of response. Honestly the bindings felt great and I was much quicker than my friends from and to the lifts but if this is the kind of quality control they have on their products(notice qc stickers on both foot beds) and how they dodge warranty obligations to their customers then I think the people ought to know. Btw is there like a secret channel I can use to contact them?


Rockin' a pair of NXT FRX for years now. Same bindings. A cable broke once and Flow FedEx'd a replacement (actually two, still have the second) to a repair shop in Tahoe, waiting for me when my plane landed. A ladder strap broke once in -20 weather when I stepped on it, but it was a generic, and I replaced it with a Burton strap from the mountain repair shop.

Best bindings ever. No question. Just don't buy the cheap ones. I still love getting off the lift and snapping up that high-back while the rest of you are sitting on your asses in the snow cranking down your bindings.


----------



## mopdahl (Jan 9, 2017)

Agree. I've never understood the "not as responsive as strap-in" argument. With the toe cap on the Hybrids, there is zero movement in my Flows.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I have ridden flows for years as well as their boots. I have a couple of NX2-GT. They are so comfortable, now that I am used to them I have a really hard time using traditional bindings. They are the most responsive and most comfortable bindings I have. 

Talons, the boots are also the best boots I have ever owned. I have never triend their boards......


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Haha, man I want to like Flow. My board and my bindings are both made by them (hand me downs, so at least I'm not out a ton of money) but these binding failures are giving me pause. I'm sure I'm partly to blame but this is a bit much.

Took my repaired NX2 on the slope after work for some night riding but only managed about an hour before the replaced part busted again. The entire upper assembly of the highback pulled off except for one anchor when I went to pull up the back. I was able to ride back down but it felt really weird, the pulled off anchors were jamming up against the highback once it was pulled up and put it at a really awkward angle. 

Didn't have any tools with me (a mistake I'll be fixing next time out) so I called it a night and went home. Thankfully time with some pliers, a screwdriver and a hammer got everything back where it should be or I'd be going through the warranty process again.

I didn't even fall tonight! I was just working on linking turns on green runs so its not like I'm some super aggressive rider doing crazy drops or anything. I'm not even sure how the anchors came loose, surely not from me just tugging on the highback to pull it closed?


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> Best bindings ever. No question. Just don't buy the cheap ones. I still love getting off the lift and snapping up that high-back while the rest of you are sitting on your asses in the snow cranking down your bindings.


Who sits on their ass to put on bindings?
Rookies?
Not me anyway.
Stand up, strap in, go!

Btw, the best bindings ever are from Now.:wink:


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

GreyDragon said:


> Who sits on their ass to put on bindings?
> Rookies?


Apparently LOTS of rookies on the mountains. There is a wall of them every time I get off the lift, all sitting on their asses cranking their bindings. I just laugh as I flip up the Flow high back and keep moving.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do not, i repeat, do not use the soft plastic part to pull up the highback. It will break every time.... grab the aluminum or the cable.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

surfinsnow said:


> Apparently LOTS of rookies on the mountains. There is a wall of them every time I get off the lift, all sitting on their asses cranking their bindings. I just laugh as I flip up the Flow high back and keep moving.


Yup, I know that "wall of no passage" thing at the top of lifts.
Frustrating AND embarrassing.:frown:


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Anyone struggle with foot pain with Flows? I have Fuse GTs (2015 bought new last year) and I've tried every stance width, foot angles, and can't get rid of the pain. In fact, I tried my old 10+ year old DaKine bindings (no toe cap, canting, base plate padding, etc.) and was pain free. Can anyone help me salvage my Flows or do I have to go back the land of the sitters?


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

The only time I've had foot pain that I can say was directly caused by the bindings is when I had the fusion strap ratcheted super tight. I thought I had to really crank the suckers down and as a result I'd have numb and painful feet after half a day.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I use the hybrid system with the toe straps and love them way more than the traditional powerr strap version.


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

Since this is now the everything Flow thread: do you guys keep the highback up when you get on the lift or let it drop down. You can't really pull it down flat and out of the way like a traditional binding without it hanging out the heel side of your board.

I've been lying it down flat so it doesn't get crushed but I worry about it getting caught on shit.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I flip mine up and always have. No problems yet. I dont sling my board around or push off the chair, I stand up with my board point straight and just ride off at the chairs unload speed. I hate having my back down as I push backside.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

boisell said:


> Anyone struggle with foot pain with Flows? I have Fuse GTs (2015 bought new last year) and I've tried every stance width, foot angles, and can't get rid of the pain. In fact, I tried my old 10+ year old DaKine bindings (no toe cap, canting, base plate padding, etc.) and was pain free. Can anyone help me salvage my Flows or do I have to go back the land of the sitters?


Why would you have to sit when strapping in to your bindings?
Nobody should be doing that.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

When you're 40 and still boarding, come talk to me. Unless you are 40, then just stop showing off.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

boisell said:


> When you're 40 and still boarding, come talk to me. Unless you are 40, then just stop showing off.


Get ready for lots of 40+ people chiming in saying they are fine with it, myself included. However, you are spot on that just because some people can doesn't mean everyone can or should have to.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Hahahaha, I was just kidding around, but I'll take the abuse.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I am 40 and 300 lbs and dont sit to strap in with my traditional bindings. Quit being a whiny wuss....


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

boisell said:


> When you're 40 and still boarding, come talk to me. Unless you are 40, then just stop showing off.


43, 230, and had two hip surgeries this summer. 
I stand up to strap in.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

@boisell do you sit to pee too?


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I have my highback down when riding the chairlift and skate to the liftline. The only time i raise it up and lock it is when i have to skate faster to the liftline especially when the run gets flat.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Argo said:


> @boisell do you sit to pee too?


HAHAHAHA! Only at your mother's, she doesn't like it when the bowl is messy.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Deacon said:


> 43, 230, and had two hip surgeries this summer.
> I stand up to strap in.


Two hip surgeries and back out boarding, nice work!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

boisell said:


> HAHAHAHA! Only at your mother's, she doesn't like it when the bowl is messy.


She doesn't care anymore, she passed in December... :crying:


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Argo said:


> She doesn't care anymore, she passed in December... :crying:


God damn me! I erased and rewrote that joke 3x. So sorry bud, I owe you a few beers. 

Seriously, apologies and condolences.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

So a couple of questions to you Flow users. I wasn't a fan, but I am thinking of trying them again since I got new boots last year and maybe my old boots were the problem. I was always fighting to lock them in. So: 

Do you use your front hand (if goofy, think right hand) through your legs to lock in or your back hand (if goofy, think left hand) to lock in?

Which strap do you have or like better, the hybrid with the toe cap or the other one? I have the original and have it set to snug, not overly tight.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

boisell said:


> When you're 40 and still boarding, come talk to me. Unless you are 40, then just stop showing off.


LOL!
Set off a fire storm with my comment I see.
At least you're taking the abuse well.

FYI, I STARTED snowboarding at 40!
52 now.

Don't know why anyone would willingly fall to the frigid or wet ground to strap in.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

41 next month, reach around my beer belly to strap in standing up.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

boisell said:


> When you're 40 and still boarding, come talk to me. Unless you are 40, then just stop showing off.


51 and I rarely sit down to strap in. Strapping in standing up just works better for me. And it's faster than sitting down. In MI with our short runs it's all about maximizing your time on the hill.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

boisell said:


> God damn me! I erased and rewrote that joke 3x. So sorry bud, I owe you a few beers.
> 
> Seriously, apologies and condolences.


No biggie, she just passed through town, not visiting anymore. I miss her though, see her on Thanksgiving.... :grin:


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Argo said:


> No biggie, she just passed through town, not visiting anymore. I miss her though, see her on Thanksgiving.... :grin:


HAHAHAHA, you made me go to sleep thinking I insulted a dead woman. Well played Argo, well played.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

GreyDragon said:


> LOL!
> Set off a fire storm with my comment I see.
> At least you're taking the abuse well.
> 
> ...


I feel like I lowered the basketball hoop to 8 feet and now am letting everyone dunk on me :smile:

I just picked up boarding again last year after a 20 year hiatus. The flows have taught me to balance strapping in so here's hoping I can strap in traditionals standing up otherwise all I'm going to hear in my head is Argo saying, "You pee sitting down!!!"


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

boisell said:


> I feel like I lowered the basketball hoop to 8 feet and now am letting everyone dunk on me :smile:
> 
> I just picked up boarding again last year after a 20 year hiatus. The flows have taught me to balance strapping in so here's hoping I can strap in traditionals standing up otherwise all I'm going to hear in my head is Argo saying, "You pee sitting down!!!"


At least you have a sense of humor...................to many newbs to the forum get butthurt.............you'll fit in just fine........


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

mojo maestro said:


> At least you have a sense of humor...................to many newbs to the forum get butthurt.............you'll fit in just fine........


Most of the younger crowd get run off because they can't handle the banter. Thats why we are all older.... very rare to get a 20 something or teen to stick around.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

Argo said:


> Most of the younger crowd get run off because they can't handle the banter. Thats why we are all older.... very rare to get a 20 something or teen to stick around.


Stupid kids, they should know that for a forum to run properly, it needs to be 50% information, 50% ball busting.


----------



## briandesigns (Apr 11, 2016)

do you guys adjust the forward lean dial after every run? Mine never stays in the same place after I get off the lift. tips?


----------



## DaftDeft (Mar 7, 2016)

briandesigns said:


> do you guys adjust the forward lean dial after every run? Mine never stays in the same place after I get off the lift. tips?


Thread locker. Loctite Blue is what I used but any non-permanent thread locking gel should do. Find a setting you like and gloop some in there and it never moves.


----------



## snowangel99 (Mar 11, 2016)

DaftDeft said:


> Since this is now the everything Flow thread: do you guys keep the highback up when you get on the lift or let it drop down. You can't really pull it down flat and out of the way like a traditional binding without it hanging out the heel side of your board.
> 
> I've been lying it down flat so it doesn't get crushed but I worry about it getting caught on shit.


My highback is constantly down because I am a lazy ass.0 That thing flops all over the place in the lift line. I trip over it, it gets in skiers way, it makes me turn my board not straight when loading and skating...I have all kinds of fun with that stupid thing lol. My DD is always like WHY MOM?! She flips hers up quickly as soon as she unlatches at the bottom. Sometimes she flips mine up for me just cause it bugs her.:shrug:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

briandesigns said:


> do you guys adjust the forward lean dial after every run? Mine never stays in the same place after I get off the lift. tips?


Mine stays put on my newer ones. My older ones would move but it would take a couple days for it to be noticable....


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

So has anyone found a way to get parts for there flow bindings yet? My footbed shattered went through there warranty email explained I'm out of warranty but looking to purchase some parts haven't heard any thing from them since.


----------



## boisell (Feb 14, 2016)

midnightcaper said:


> So has anyone found a way to get parts for there flow bindings yet? My footbed shattered went through there warranty email explained I'm out of warranty but looking to purchase some parts haven't heard any thing from them since.


PM'd you the contact I have


----------



## tributine (Dec 30, 2016)

Still rocking Flow FL-55's from 2005. Way more responsive than my newer 2008 Flow Flite 5 bindings. Maybe this year I'll look into picking up something 'normal' :grin:


----------



## saltywetman (Feb 20, 2013)

Any Canadians here get dinged by a FedEx invoice asking for money for brokerage and gst on replacement parts?


----------

